# A Few Pics for the Forum!



## AK145

We saw quite a bit of game in the park and had a great couple days. It's a really good side excursion if you a couple of days coming or going from a hunt...very near Sun City too.


----------



## AK145

Few more critter pics from the park.


----------



## AK145

The bush lunches kicked ass...nuff said.


----------



## AK145

My primary focus this trip was Nyala and Eland...and well...got pictures of both horizontal rather than vertical...they hold still better that way:wink:

These are just a few pictures of course...I bet I took a few hundred just in the park itself. Africa gets in your blood for sure!


----------



## Pete53

very nice pictures,thank you


----------



## vortexkiller

Nice pictures I am going in July and cant wait just waiting for the plane fairs to come down.


----------



## AK145

Always fun watching the plane fares go up and down on Expedia and other websites. Once it goes down lock it in quick!



vortexkiller said:


> Nice pictures I am going in July and cant wait just waiting for the plane fairs to come down.


----------



## wartank70

whats your spec of bow and what arrow specs too? thanks


----------



## AK145

wartank70 said:


> whats your spec of bow and what arrow specs too? thanks


Mathews Drenalin, 70#...Easton Wild Game arrows and G5 T3 broad heads. I've shot critters over there with Muzzys, Magnus Stingers, Slick Tricks and this last trip tried the G5s. Like anything else it's shot placement.


----------



## vortexkiller

Did you go through a lot of arrows? I have read bring a lot of arrows is that true? how many did you bring?


----------



## AK145

Well I guess that depends on how much shooting you plan to do and how much money you want to spend on trophy fees! haha I think I brought a dozen last time. You can figure one arrow per animal if you make a good shot. I was only planning on shooting 3-4 last trip so I only brought a dozen. However...the trip before I had planned on shooting 6 or so, so I brought 2 dozen just in case I needed a follow up shot or two. I wouldn't bring more than two dozen though. 



vortexkiller said:


> Did you go through a lot of arrows? I have read bring a lot of arrows is that true? how many did you bring?


----------



## vortexkiller

Ok thanks I plan on shooting 4 good animals and 1 warthog. We are going with Limcroma Safaris and were told we could shoot monkeys, baboons, jackles and hyenas for a little target practice!


----------



## bbjavelina

vortexkiller said:


> Ok thanks I plan on shooting 4 good animals and 1 warthog. We are going with Limcroma Safaris and were told we could shoot monkeys, baboons, jackles and hyenas for a little target practice!


You've chosen an excellent outfitter in a fantastic location. 

Baboons are kind of the graduate school level of bowhunting. From what I've experienced they seem to be the only critters that can see what's going on in the blinds. Very wary. 

I never saw any jackals or hyenas at Limcroma, but Hannes has added another property that I don't know anything about. They may be plentiful. 

I've got some reading material that you may be interested in -- it's too long to post here, so if you are interested PM me your email. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## vortexkiller

You have been with Limcroma before? Please send me what you have [email protected]

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## vortexkiller

Bud I received your email thanks a lot great reading I cant wait to go!!


----------



## Mr. Man

I shot a jackal at Limcroma. Only animal I didn't recover, but it was a freebie, so no big deal. Back skin would have been nice, but we didn't spend too much time looking for it so as not to disturb the area. Super nice place, I hope to go back in 2017.


----------



## vortexkiller

Mr. Man what animals did you shoot? was everything out of the blind and will they let you spot and stalk with the bow if you want?


----------



## 529609

Quick question- where is that 'Bow and Hunting' shop situated?


----------



## AK145

DefinitnArchery said:


> Quick question- where is that 'Bow and Hunting' shop situated?


Sorry...been out of town and just saw this. It was somewhere close to the Kempton Park area, but I am not sure. My buddy who was acting as our tour guide for the day took us there.


----------



## 529609

AK145 said:


> Sorry...been out of town and just saw this. It was somewhere close to the Kempton Park area, but I am not sure. My buddy who was acting as our tour guide for the day took us there.


Thank you


----------



## comprar

Great photos. Please add also.


----------



## ds361

Great pics P,
just now saw your posts. Good luck in May, hope to see those pictures upon your return.

just dee


----------



## 17hidalgo

amazing pics !!!


----------

